# Valerie Bertinelli called "Jenny"



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 12, 2007)

>


Has anyone else seen the new Jenny Craig commercial with her and Kirstie? Val looks hot - but wants to lose 30 lbs.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20033618,00.html
http://www.etonline.com/tv/spotlight/47656/index.html


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't seen the ad yet, but I saw the People (Us? Intouch? whatever) magazine cover with a headline like "I am fat" or some nonsense.

I think she looks great, too. Some interview I read online quoted her as saying that she was doing this publicly for accountability so that she wouldn't cheat. That kind of squicked me out-- it's like she's asking people to give her shit for not being a waif. Ew.

Is the ad obnoxious? The ones with Kirstie Alley always caused me to grit my teeth.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 12, 2007)

i was in line at the grocery store the other day and saw that issue of people. what absolutely blew my mind about it? they have the little picture at the bottom captioned 'valerie then: 115 lbs' or whatever, in contrast with the picture of her now. 
except the 115 lbs picture was taken in *1980*.
TWENTY EFFING SEVEN YEARS AGO.
so she's gone from a size 6 to a 14 in thirty years. OMG CALL THE PIANO MOVERS.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> TWENTY EFFING SEVEN YEARS AGO.
> so she's gone from a size 6 to a 14 in thirty years. OMG CALL THE PIANO MOVERS.



hahahahahaha


----------



## ripley (Apr 12, 2007)

I HATE the dumpy frumpy clothes they have her in. Save the money for the nasty Jenny food and spend it at Igigi and be happy and sexy, lol.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

ripley said:


> I HATE the dumpy frumpy clothes they have her in. Save the money for the nasty Jenny food and spend it at Igigi and be happy and sexy, lol.



yeah, that shirt they put her in was so absurd...just so frumpers. Ashamed. Ungh, yuck, ungh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 12, 2007)

It's so baggy and shapeless it makes her look much heavier than she actually is. Which will make all the good little sheep go "Oh, yes, she needs to lose weight, *nod.*" Whereas, if they showed her ACTUAL body, people would be like - wait - she's not fat, is she? At least some people would


----------



## fatlane (Apr 12, 2007)

If she wanted to be beautiful in her own mind, she'd be beautiful in her own mind.

She's already beautiful in my mind.


----------



## Esme (Apr 12, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Is the ad obnoxious? The ones with Kirstie Alley always caused me to grit my teeth.




Yep, it's obnoxious. Kirstie is in it calling Jenny for her "friend" Val. Kirstie doesn't look too good in it... that fakey fake hair color and smarmy grin... Val has on what Hollywood thinks fat women wear. Shapeless, patterened, froofy dress. She looks sort of embarrassed to be there, as well she might. *gag*


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Apr 12, 2007)

Val isn't even that big. She looks well proportioned and on target for her age. *lol* You need some meat on your bone when you get older so that you have some redundency if you get sick.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 12, 2007)

Ummm, Val is wearing the ugliest shirt I have ever seen. Just ewwww lol


----------



## Jane (Apr 12, 2007)

So, instead of getting a Day Job, Valerie will be a "spokesperson" for Jenny Craig. Guess it beats working.

Sheep, this is Jenny...Jenny, here are your sheep.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 12, 2007)

_That's_ Kirstie Alley in the photo above? She looks like a hippy version of Jaime Priestly. Weird.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's the shirt/photo on the cover. Now that's some serious oldskool fat girl schmatte. Somebody at _People_ was earning money gettin VB ready for when she will cast it off in 6 mos.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2007)

Ya know, Val has been "called fat" since some of us Geezers first saw her as a beautiful teen on "One Day At a Time". I remember thinking she was just ADORABLE and then read some interviewer call her the chubby, dumpling or some such bull!

Geez, I think she was all of 13 years old at the time and sooooo darling!

<sigh> now how many years later and Jenny Craig????? AND she is STILL ADORABLE, don't you all agree?????

Sounds like some of our stories, doesn't it?
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally, I'd be happy to be her size... I think she looks great!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 12, 2007)

Kara I agree! She has always been called fat. I remember years ago in an interview she said Eddie liked his girls skinny so she would suck on fruit pops in order not to eat. 

And I also remember a few years ago on some morning show her saying something like "hey I have a big butt - I'm Italian!"

She's only a size *14* for goodness sake!!


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 12, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Ya know, Val has been "called fat" since some of us Geezers first saw her as a beautiful teen on "One Day At a Time". I remember thinking she was just ADORABLE and then read some interviewer call her the chubby, dumpling or some such bull!
> 
> Geez, I think she was all of 13 years old at the time and sooooo darling!
> 
> ...



I loved her then and I love her now. She had to marry that VanHalen guy. If it was me she would not be divorced. And she would be too tired to worry about Jenny! 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2007)

If it was me she would not be divorced. And she would be too tired to worry about Jenny! 

Peace,
2P.[/QUOTE]

Ya gotta LOVE men like THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu: 
Kara


----------



## Melian (Apr 12, 2007)

Is it just me, or is the Jenny Craig _target_ (Valerie) in better shape than the Jenny Craig _advocate_?


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 12, 2007)

BitsyAintMyName said:


> You need some meat on your bone when you get older so that you have some redundency if you get sick.



Also it helps fill in the wrinkles! One of the worst things that women who gain weight and then lose a lot of it in their late forties and on is that they look REALLY old afterward. I don't know if it's because the skin loses elasticity as we age or what, but from a purely aesthetic point of view I think a little extra weight is much more flattering.

Val is such a cutie, she looks like a kid! I can't imagine why anyone, especially as pretty as her, would want to be a size 8.

Brenda


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 12, 2007)

I am glad someone has raised this issue. That People cover story really burnt my britches when I saw it in the checkout line. Valerie Bertinelli, a has-been TV star, is a size 14 and wants to lose 30 pounds? That is newsworthy? (Death of a former President - Gerald Ford - isn't worth a cover, but VB intending to lose weight is. Things that make you go "hmm.") I don't think it even merits a story! I might understand a story about her actually losing the weight (though even that is fluff), but come on, she hasn't even done anything yet. But then I found out that she was becoming a spokesperson for Jenny Craig and it all fell into place. Talk about your "free" and "unbiased" media...


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Val looks hot - but wants to lose 30 lbs.



That can be attained by losing that thing she's wearing. Other than that, my lifelong fantasy has come true. Valerie Bertinelli has fluffed up to a womanly size. She always did have curves but now they're _abundanza!_ And I guess those lovely Italian carbs are be served liberally in the Val/Halen home. Y'all see how big Wolfe Van Halen has become??


----------



## fatlane (Apr 14, 2007)

About damn time Bertinelli realized she was as big as a house. Now if those enormous Olsen twins would lose about 15 pounds, they'd look _hot._

*************

The above statements are insane, and show just how morally bankrupt the diet industry has become. They're no better than peddlers of cigarettes, whiskey, or other addictive substances.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Personally, I'd be happy to be her size... I think she looks great!



Hell, I AM her size, and I feel great. I lost 140 pounds to GET TO her size. I love being a 14. I'm still curvy, but am at a weight that's manageable to me. I'm hardly a hermit because of my size, and I'm very disappointed in her that she was too embarrassed to go out in public as a size 14 as she claimed on Larry King. What the hell kind of role model is she? Thank GOD she has a son, not a daughter, because she is setting a poor example. 

Personally? I think she's desperate to get back in the limelight. It was evident from her interview on Larry King that she misses acting, and she wants to do a sitcom, a play, etc. This serves two purposes, three actually. 1) Income. 2) It gets her back into the public spotlight and 3) She'll be more "marketable" (puke) if she does lose that 30 pounds. 



Luvs2laff said:


> I am glad someone has raised this issue. That People cover story really burnt my britches when I saw it in the checkout line. Valerie Bertinelli, a has-been TV star, is a size 14 and wants to lose 30 pounds? That is newsworthy? (Death of a former President - Gerald Ford - isn't worth a cover, but VB intending to lose weight is. Things that make you go "hmm.") I don't think it even merits a story! I might understand a story about her actually losing the weight (though even that is fluff), but come on, she hasn't even done anything yet. But then I found out that she was becoming a spokesperson for Jenny Craig and it all fell into place. Talk about your "free" and "unbiased" media...



Yeah, no joke. I agree wholeheartedly. You can't buy publicity like that, and I'm SURE there are more newsworthy things -- even celebrity focused newsworthy things -- to write about. Basically people is kissing their ass, giving JC free publicity. Disgusting.

Oh, and VB? Even in the stupid fat clothes, the likes of which I haven't seen in decades, she's more gorgeous now than she was at 115 pounds. She's adorable.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 15, 2007)

Valerie was on The View and said that when whe was a teenager the producers of the show told her she was chunky and needed to lose weight. She said because of that pressure in show business that she has since lived with shame about her body even though looking back now she can't understand how they could have told her that.

She also said that Jenny Craig was the one who called her and approached her about doing this campaign, not the other way around. That had to be upsetting for her to realize that Jenny Craig people were sitting around going, hey Valerie Bertinelli's fat, lets call her. 

I agree that she does not need to lose any weight, but I also don't blame her for thinking she should or for being a bad role model for girls. I think its kind of harsh to have that expectation of celebrities when it is so glaringly often a reality of their job. I may have been pressured by family to lose weight, but I've never been in danger of losing my job or been unable to work because of it. Its a shame she has been made to feel that way.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Valerie was on The View and said that when whe was a teenager the producers of the show told her she was chunky and needed to lose weight. She said because of that pressure in show business that she has since lived with shame about her body even though looking back now she can't understand how they could have told her that.



I'm old enough to remember that, to remember her being called "chunky" and my mom and I looking at each other and rolling our eyes. And as someone who spent years doing theatre, I can relate. It IS hard as a fat woman to find jobs. But Valerie Bertinelli isn't FAT. She's NORMAL. That's what I find so appalling about this. She is the size of the Average American Woman. How f'd up is it that she was afraid to leave her house because she was so fat? How screwy is it that she hated her body at a size 14? Body hatred is always messed up, but to see one's self as a whale at a size 14 is just insane. Not unusual, mind you, but insane, and a definite symptom of the problem our culture has with size acceptance on even a modest level. 



> She also said that Jenny Craig was the one who called her and approached her about doing this campaign, not the other way around. That had to be upsetting for her to realize that Jenny Craig people were sitting around going, hey Valerie Bertinelli's fat, lets call her.



No more upsetting than any of us having family members planning interventions because of our size. Or having well meaning neighbors or co-workers stop us to share their latest weight loss secret with us, or have flyers put on our car. 



> I agree that she does not need to lose any weight, but I also don't blame her for thinking she should or for being a bad role model for girls. I think its kind of harsh to have that expectation of celebrities when it is so glaringly often a reality of their job. I may have been pressured by family to lose weight, but I've never been in danger of losing my job or been unable to work because of it. Its a shame she has been made to feel that way.



I don't blame her for thinking that either, but I also think she had an opportunity here that was blown, big time. I don't even blame her for losing weight if her weight was a problem for her (she mentioned knee pain). But some of the self hating stuff she was spewing during her interview with Larry King made me very sad and very angry. 

Oh, and she gave up acting decades ago to raise her son, a worthwhile endeavor. It had nothing to do with her size. In her interview she never mentioned her weight as standing in her way of getting jobs, but rather her age; OTOH, no doubt the weight certainly doesn't help.

I just can't believe she's nearly 50. She looks great! Which is what makes this even sadder.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 15, 2007)

Valerie is definitely cute. She doesn't need to lose weight. 
Only benefit of her doing the ads is that she won't be as annoying as Kirstie.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Apr 15, 2007)

she needs a dentist more than a diet. She probably only weighs around 170.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2007)

Sounds like someone trying to jumpstart a dead career through smarmy self pity.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thank GOD she has a son, not a daughter, because she is setting a poor example.



She's setting a bad example for her child regardless of their gender.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i was in line at the grocery store the other day and saw that issue of people. what absolutely blew my mind about it? they have the little picture at the bottom captioned 'valerie then: 115 lbs' or whatever, in contrast with the picture of her now.
> except the 115 lbs picture was taken in *1980*.
> TWENTY EFFING SEVEN YEARS AGO.
> so she's gone from a size 6 to a 14 in thirty years. OMG CALL THE PIANO MOVERS.




I thought the same exact thing- hell I had to diet myself down 80 pounds to get into a size 14...... then couldn't maintain it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Sounds like someone trying to jumpstart a dead career through smarmy self pity.




I also agree with this, too. You see all the attention that Alley has gotten over simply going on a diet- so what a better way to get back onto the scene?


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2007)

She could always adopt a kid, its worked for hollywood washouts since the heady days of Joan Crawford up to the wild wowweee days of Madonna and Angelina Jolie. Maybe if Valerie learned to ummmm what's that called????? Um yeah learned to act, maybe her career would return.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

I finally saw the ad in which she's talking to the detestable Kirstie Alley. They're standing side by side as Kirstie sings the praises of not being fat, and they are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE. 

Did anyone else notice this? How is it a reasonable campaign when your new "before" is the exact same size as your famous "after"? I mean the whole thing is inane, but this makes it even more so. The. Same. Size.


----------



## Jane (Apr 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I finally saw the ad in which she's talking to the detestable Kirstie Alley. They're standing side by side as Kirstie sings the praises of not being fat, and they are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this? How is it a reasonable campaign when your new "before" is the exact same size as your famous "after"? I mean the whole thing is inane, but this makes it even more so. The. Same. Size.



But Kirstie isn't wearing THAT DRESS. LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2007)

Stevefezzik said:


> she needs a dentist more than a diet. She probably only weighs around 170.



Huh? I think her teeth look pretty good, and I'm peripherally involved in the dental field. Am I missing something?



snuggletiger said:


> Sounds like someone trying to jumpstart a dead career through smarmy self pity.



I thought the very same thing, except that JC approached her. That's not to say she's not capitalizing on it, right?



Waxwing said:


> I finally saw the ad in which she's talking to the detestable Kirstie Alley. They're standing side by side as Kirstie sings the praises of not being fat, and they are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this? How is it a reasonable campaign when your new "before" is the exact same size as your famous "after"? I mean the whole thing is inane, but this makes it even more so. The. Same. Size.



Oh gosh, seriously? No kidding? If that's true, that's especially irritating. It was bad enough that she's the same size as ME, after losing 140 pounds with WLS. But the same size as Kirstie Alley, who's DONE losing weight through JC?

Oh, and one thing that hasn't changed in the over 20 years since I first saw her on TV? I'm still envious of her hair. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh gosh, seriously? No kidding? If that's true, that's especially irritating. It was bad enough that she's the same size as ME, after losing 140 pounds with WLS. But the same size as Kirstie Alley, who's DONE losing weight through JC?
> 
> Oh, and one thing that hasn't changed in the over 20 years since I first saw her on TV? I'm still envious of her hair. GORGEOUS!



Isn't that absurd!? I thnk she looks absolutely gorgeous, and has a great figure. In the ad she's wearing a wrap-dress, and she looks like a million bucks. And I swear the word "fat" is used about 15 times in those 60 seconds. Ugh. 

Oh man, her hair. When I was younger I used to watch One Day at a Time JUST to look at her hair.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh man, her hair. When I was younger I used to watch One Day at a Time JUST to look at her hair.




Guilty!! I love her hair and she looks fabulous she's still cute as a button and I think we need to support her instead of bashing her. I have liked her since O.D.A.A.T.

She is as much a victim here as anyone.

Maybe we could start a write in campaign telling her how fabulous she looks now??


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Maybe we could start a write in campaign telling her how fabulous she looks now??



I thought of that. It could be really cute. I don't think it would make much difference though, admist the chorus of people telling her that she's too big to get her career back.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 16, 2007)

I, too saw the ad and I don't think she looks bad. Granted she is a bbw, but is that really a bad thing? I don't really care for the outfit she had on (really liked Kirstie's dress though), but nonetheless, she looks great.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 18, 2007)

Tooz said:


> She's setting a bad example for her child regardless of their gender.



I believe she said that her son Wolfie is on the diet with her. She called him a snacker.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

Melian said:


> Is it just me, or is the Jenny Craig _target_ (Valerie) in better shape than the Jenny Craig _advocate_?



**snort** 

It's not just you! :happy:


----------



## curtis (Apr 20, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, and she gave up acting DECADES ago to raise her son, a worthwhile endeavor. It had nothing to do with her size. In her interview she never mentioned her weight as standing in her way of getting jobs, but rather her age; OTOH, no doubt the weight certainly doesn't help.QUOTE]
> 
> No, she was working on "Touch By an Angel" in recent years plus other work. Her last production was "Finding John Christmas" back in 2003. However, she stars in "Claire" which is currently in post-production.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

curtis said:


> No, she was working on "Touch By an Angel" in recent years plus other work. Her last production was "Finding John Christmas" back in 2003. However, she stars in "Claire" which is currently in post-production.



She claimed in her People article that she gave up show business to raise her son. Yes, she's done shows since then but that was only very recently and very rarely. I'm glad to see her back on TV; I always enjoyed her perkiness. I'm just pissed about the whole "I'm so fat" thing at a mere size 14. OTOH, like the rest of us, she's a product of her environment, a culture that glorifies the size 0 figure.


----------



## curtis (Apr 24, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> She claimed in her People article that she gave up show business to raise her son. Yes, she's done shows since then but that was only very recently and very rarely.



I have to disagree with this assessment. She may claim that she had "quit the business", but her work history says otherwise. For example, in 2003 she "starred" in a tv pilot "Crazy Love." That's not exactly "quitting." In fact, she continued to work steady AFTER Wolfie was born in early 1991. For example, there was the short-lived sit-com "Cafe Americain" which she starred in 1993. Long before the little Wolf Van came along Val had the habit of showing up on the tellie roughly once a year. You could look it up.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

curtis said:


> I have to disagree with this assessment. She may claim that she had "quit the business", but her work history says otherwise. For example, in 2003 she "starred" in a tv pilot "Crazy Love." That's not exactly "quitting." In fact, she continued to work steady AFTER Wolfie was born in early 1991. For example, there was the short-lived sit-com "Cafe Americain" which she starred in 1993. Long before the little Wolf Van came along Val had the habit of showing up on the tellie roughly once a year. You could look it up.



Hey, I'm glad that this subject is so important to you that the only two posts you've made on this entire, big ol' website have been in this thread to take issue with what an actress said about her own career.

Kudos to you!

And no, I won't look it up. It's not that important to me. What's important to me is VB's perception about her career -- not what Wikipedia says.


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 24, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Granted she is a bbw, but is that really a bad thing? I don't really care for the outfit she had on (really liked Kirstie's dress though), but nonetheless, she looks great.



Sweetie....sounds like you are saying that being a BBW is less than being something smaller...

I understand thats the going zeitgeist....but...jeez...you are such a knockout..I would hate to think you think of yourself in that way too!


----------



## curtis (Apr 24, 2007)

It's true -- I've been so pre-occupied with tracking Valerie Bertinelli that I haven't had the time to read People Magazine and post 3618 comments here since October 2005.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

What a nice fellow you are, Curtis with a little c.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Guilty!! I love her hair and she looks fabulous she's still cute as a button and I think we need to support her instead of bashing her. I have liked her since O.D.A.A.T.
> 
> She is as much a victim here as anyone.
> 
> Maybe we could start a write in campaign telling her how fabulous she looks now??



Sandie, you're right about that. She's a victim of the same old cultural machine that tell us that a size 0 or size 2 is thin enough and therefore okay and anything else is "fat". I remember years ago reading that plus size models were anywhere from, what? A size 8 up? I couldn't believe it. What chance does a woman have to love her body at all if she's into the double digit sizes?

Thank God for Dimensions, and for the other size positive places we have. They are the only places where we can get a reality check that we don't have to be a size 2 to be beautiful.


----------



## curtis (Apr 24, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> What a nice fellow you are, Curtis with a little c.



Mirror, mirror on the wall...

Is that "compassion" with a big or little c? Oh, to disagree with Miss Vickie...


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 24, 2007)

Vickie....I loves ya..but...curtis didn't throw the first dirt clod here...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

fatlane said:


> About damn time Bertinelli realized she was as big as a house. Now if those enormous Olsen twins would lose about 15 pounds, they'd look _hot._


Actually, if the Olson twins dropped 15 lbs each, they'd be approaching negative territory....


----------



## fatluvinguy (Apr 24, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Sounds like someone trying to jumpstart a dead career through smarmy self pity.



i thought snuggletiger was sort of right....i saw the commercial and it was clearly an audition tape for tv producers. i'm sure we will see her back on the tube next season. my guess playing a sally field type character. and i say more power to her. its a tough business, so any chance to get your face out there and show your acting chops is a good move.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

fatluvinguy said:


> i thought snuggletiger was sort of right....i saw the commercial and it was clearly an audition tape for tv producers. i'm sure we will see her back on the tube next season. my guess playing a sally field type character. and i say more power to her. its a tough business, so any chance to get your face out there and show your acting chops is a good move.



Yeah, but the problem is that now she'll forever be associated with the diet industry. I mean do you think that Kirstie Alley is ever going to have a career again? I don't think so.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

curtis said:


> Mirror, mirror on the wall...
> 
> Is that "compassion" with a big or little c? Oh, to disagree with Miss Vickie...



I just think it's interesting that your only posts at Dimensions are in this thread to disagree with me (who is only relaying what the actress herself said -- I don't really care enough to research her career).

People disagree with me all the time. I don't really give a rat's ass. But I find it interesting, again, that in this big ol' community, your only posts are to me. Makes me feel important, it does.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Yeah, but the problem is that now she'll forever be associated with the diet industry. I mean do you think that Kirstie Alley is ever going to have a career again? I don't think so.



And isn't that the ultimate irony? One comment VB said on Larry King that I thought was interesting is that she felt her age precluded her from working on a sitcom. She said normally she'd be hired to be a mom on a show, but that those women are in their mid-30's and that since she's in her 40's, she's too old. I just don't get that, particularly since she looks like she's in her 30's, at the very oldest.

Do sitcom actresses really have to hang up their dancing shoes when they hit 40? And again, what is this saying about us as a culture?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> And isn't that the ultimate irony? One comment VB said on Larry King that I thought was interesting is that she felt her age precluded her from working on a sitcom. She said normally she'd be hired to be a mom on a show, but that those women are in their mid-30's and that since she's in her 40's, she's too old. I just don't get that, particularly since she looks like she's in her 30's, at the very oldest.
> 
> Do sitcom actresses really have to hang up their dancing shoes when they hit 40? And again, what is this saying about us as a culture?



Is she? She looks fanfuckingtastic. Not that 40s is old. Most of the most gorgeous women in hollywood are in their late 30s and 40s. I didn't think it was as big a deal now days to not be 20, but I guess it is in the sitcom world. That's just sad.

Then again, sitcoms are just sad.  

side note: my best friend is always flapping his gums about how old he's getting. he's 36. so the other day i asked him who he thought was the hottest woman in hollywood. he said naomi watts. i pointed out that she is 37. then i told him to STFU and go get some eye cream.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Then again, sitcoms are just sad.



Yeah well, there is that. They ARE sad. And I believe she's 47, which is hard to believe, except that I remember watching her on TV as a young'un.

Still jealous of her hair, though. Bitch. I hate her. Not really, but I want to, she's just too damn cute to hate.


----------



## fatluvinguy (Apr 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Yeah, but the problem is that now she'll forever be associated with the diet industry. I mean do you think that Kirstie Alley is ever going to have a career again? I don't think so.



i think the problem with kirstie might be she has a rep for being kinda crazy and not really likable. i know she bugs me at lot when i see her on tv. although i did think she looked greated in that tight dress she wore for the commercial. but valerie, well darn it all, she's just cute as a button. i think she's got a shot at a comeback.


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 24, 2007)

fatluvinguy said:


> i think the problem with kirstie might be she has a rep for being kinda crazy and not really likable. i know she bugs me at lot when i see her on tv. although i did think she looked greated in that tight dress she wore for the commercial. but valerie, well darn it all, she's just cute as a button. i think she's got a shot at a comeback.




Also...dont forget..Kirstie believes that her body is filled with Thetans from outer space that landed in ... um...this big volcano....and stuff.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 24, 2007)

OK ALL YOU SCIENTOLOGISTS MOVE ALONG NOTHING MORE TO SEE HERE

And for Hubbard's sake, don't say "Xenu"!

All we need is one odd picture, and we'll get Obesus posting to this thread with me and it's hijacked FOR SURE.

All in favor, vote aye.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 24, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Sweetie....sounds like you are saying that being a BBW is less than being something smaller...
> 
> I understand thats the going zeitgeist....but...jeez...you are such a knockout..I would hate to think you think of yourself in that way too!



Just read your post -- what I was getting at was that I never understand why bigger women are, more often than not, wearing clothing that doesn't really do much for their bodies. I think she's fabulous as is...and at the same time, Kirstie's dress is bad and if it was offered in my size, I'd snap it up in a heart beat. 

Thanks for the compliment, too. Makes a girl like me feel all special.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Just read your post -- what I was getting at was that I never understand why bigger women are, more often than not, wearing clothing that doesn't really do much for their bodies. I think she's fabulous as is...and at the same time, Kirstie's dress is bad and if it was offered in my size, I'd snap it up in a heart beat.



I just saw the ad again, and I thought about this. You know, I think that they put Valerie in something less-than-flattering (that ghastly pattern would make even the slimmest of things look a little wider), because she's no bigger than Kirstie. Kirstie, on the other hand, was barely breathing in an "i can see your spleen" tight black corset dress. Curious, no? They tried to make her look "bad" (or their idea of bad) so that the commercial would have a purpose. You know, making you feel like crap. Sigh.


----------

